# Giant TCR Advanced SL 2012-2015 vs new model



## torchbgood (Apr 25, 2017)

Just picked up a new 2015 TCR Advanced SL ISP at its awesome. Was wondering whether I should have bought the new one though. Understand new one is only 180 grams lighter with same stiffness. Anyone ride both and is there much if any difference???

Here is my custom build 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

